# Leaving my cats alone for 4 days



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi All, we have now decided to spend Xmas with family so we are off to Navarra on the 24th and back on the 27th. 

As we have no neighbours or friends in the area, (the friends we have are also going away for Xmas), we have decided to leave the cats at home for that period. 

We went to see some cat ´kennels´ but no way in hell I would leave the cats there as they will be confined in a small cage for that period and I am sure they won´t like it. 

They are indoor cats, so we think it might be ok if they spend 2 days on their own, as we will feed them on the 24th before we leave and again on the 27th when we arrive. So in theory, they will only be alone for 2 days. 

Will they be OK? Anyone has some tips to make it better? I do feel really bad as I keep thinking they will get in trouble, learn how to turn on the microwave while another one is inside, or open the kitchen cupboards and turn on the mixer or things like that, lol!

There are 3 of them, (cats, not mixers!) so they will keep each other company, we are thinking of leaving 3 litter boxes, I have been told that if you put bicarbonate of soda, it won´t smell that bad on our return. Also make sure they have plenty of water and food in different parts of the house, just in case they knock one and end up with no water at all, toys to play with and make sure the doors won´t close so they can´t access their food and litter tray, etc. I know about water and food dispensers, but not sure how great they are, i worry they would stop working and end up with nothing, so I rather put a few containers round the house with water and food. 

Maybe I am worrying too much about it , we can´t take them with us as we are traveling by bus! 

All this hassle and worries, I am not sure it is all worth it! 

Any tips?


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

It would be far better to get someone in if poss... As it's only 2 days I guess it's OK but ONLY if you do a little more than usual...

Make sure there is plenty of water.. What happens if one bowl gets tipped over, it happens, I volunteer for the SPCA and regularly one or two are overturned during their skitty kitty moments!!
Have a few water bowls in a couple of locations. A slightly dripping tap would also be good, but that is dependant of course on your property style and age. Same for food a few locations, as for litter boxes 3 is definitely *NOT* enough, even without going away a rule of thumb is one per cat+1 minimum so get a couple more litter boxes set up. Cats don't like peeing or pooping in someone elses sh** would you?

What if there is a delay getting home do you have a contingency? What if, heaven forbid you are inan accident do you have a keyholder or someone that can resume responsibilties of caring for your cats.. If the answer is no then enjoy your Christmas with them at home!!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We only have one big litter tray for the 3 of them, and it has never been a problem, the 3 of them use it all the time, we make sure we clean it daily, that´s all. 

So that´s why I thought leaving an extra 2 boxes would be enough, but 4 isn´t a bit too much? Since they are used to have just the one?

The vet told me to leave the toilet seat up, as no matter how much fresh water they have in their water bowls, they seem to like it from the toilet!! dirty ******s! (mind you, the toilet is always clean). 

Contingency plans? well, we are coming on the 27th, yes or yes, so I don´t think anything will happen, fingers crossed. 

They are 2 years old now, so they mostly sleep! - I hope they get as old as our last ones, they both lasted 21 years! But we used to leave them alone at home all the time and next door neighbour would come and feed them (in the UK), it is bad we can´t leave them with anyone here in Gandia.

Thanks for advise!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't know what cat litter you use, but the best and especially in your circumstances is the Mercadonna blue crystals which cost around €3.60 a bag. The cats will be fine, I've had to do it before but as a previous poster mentioned, leave out a few extra water bowls. If they get hungry because they ate all the food in one go, there won't be any spiders around when you get home!! Get yourself some timer cat feeders which will help a lot. We have some that have a space for a freezer block which helps to keep the food fresher for longer but it is 'winter' so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have left my cats at home-with plenty of food and water and litter boxes (3 is plenty for 3 cats-I have 3 cats and left 2 large litter boxes)- for 3 days. Cats, when they have eachother, are just fine. Thats why cats are so great. I agree, make sure SOMEONE knows you are away and maybe give them the key (do you have any neighbors) in case of emergency. Make sure you leave some toys out for them as well. They will be just fine!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I´ll have to dig out the toys from under the sofas, I keep buying them toys almost on a weekly basis, but I don´t know where they all end up!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> We only have one big litter tray for the 3 of them, and it has never been a problem, the 3 of them use it all the time, we make sure we clean it daily, that´s all.
> 
> So that´s why I thought leaving an extra 2 boxes would be enough, but 4 isn´t a bit too much? Since they are used to have just the one?
> 
> ...


my 4 cats will use the same tray too if they have to actually use a tray - there's one in the garden which they now & then use (they prefer the field opposite) but which they are happy to use in the naya if it's raining!

I think they'll be absolutely fine - & I think 3 trays will be fine too............


thrax said:


> Don't know what cat litter you use, but the best and especially in your circumstances is the Mercadonna blue crystals which cost around €3.60 a bag. The cats will be fine, I've had to do it before but as a previous poster mentioned, leave out a few extra water bowls. If they get hungry because they ate all the food in one go, there won't be any spiders around when you get home!! Get yourself some timer cat feeders which will help a lot. We have some that have a space for a freezer block which helps to keep the food fresher for longer but it is 'winter' so shouldn't be a problem.


.............especially if you use the litter thrax recommends


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I´ll have to dig out the toys from under the sofas, I keep buying them toys almost on a weekly basis, but I don´t know where they all end up!


Do you really buy the toys for you. 

The cats will be fine as the others have said & we will leave ours for a few days without the slightest worry.
Just check that they cannot get themseves into trouble by being nosey & tying themselves up.
No bags anywhere.
No string.
No curtain/blind ties hanging loose.
Etc.

2 well filled litter trays will be more than enough & only leave dry food and lots of water.

BTW, have you read that thread about the cat that needs a home ?


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Hi Catwoman,

This is from a friend in Plymouth, Devon, who has kept umpteen catz for decades:

"I'm sure them cats must be sniggering: _we sure got them humans wrapped around our little fingers tee hee_".

Leave em a giant bowl of dry food, a bowl of water, en let em get on wiv it!! they'll survive just fine.

Regards ~ Dogman.


----------

